# Finally joining the Honda family!



## VER1TAS (Jan 29, 2016)

After several years of dealing with a second-hand Troy-Bilt Storm 2410, I was able to finally join the Honda family! Picked up a HSS1332ATD brand new in the crate. It's honestly overkill for my area (MD), but I don't care. Figured I would buy myself something nice...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree, way overkill for Maryland, but hey, if you have the means to splurge, it will handle any rare snowstorm you may encounter.


----------



## VER1TAS (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm from Michigan, so this was always something that I wanted. Was the only chance I had (Wife Approval) to get one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

VER1TAS said:


> I'm from Michigan, so this was always something that I wanted. Was the only chance I had (Wife Approval) to get one.


ha , hope you're happy. The main question what did you have to buy wife to get her approval???????


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Good choice! First decent storm and you will be happy you got it. I had a Troybilt Stormtracker 9-28 before my 1332. It was a very good machine.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> ha , hope you're happy. The main question what did you have to buy wife to get her approval???????


An equally nice snow shovel to help with the stairs? 😳😂


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Put some poly or roller side skids on there and enjoy!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## VER1TAS (Jan 29, 2016)

tabora said:


> Put some poly or roller side skids on there and enjoy!


I am probably going to pick up a set of Armor Skids.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

VER1TAS said:


> I am probably going to pick up a set of Armor Skids.


Many people say those are quite good as well, especially on gravel.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Armor skids protect the bucket nicely from landscape rock, concrete curbing and uneven surfaces. A good buy to keep your machine looking like new. Those roller skids look nice too. I had the poly skids on for a couple seasons. They worked well especially on decking but caught every crack in the pavement. Just my experience.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Congrats, check the oil and 2 paint stick thickness, under the auger housing, on both sides...and welcome to the Honda world....


----------



## VER1TAS (Jan 29, 2016)

vmax29 said:


> Armor skids protect the bucket nicely from landscape rock, concrete curbing and uneven surfaces. A good buy to keep your machine looking like new. Those roller skids look nice too. I had the poly skids on for a couple seasons. They worked well especially on decking but caught every crack in the pavement. Just my experience.


Curbs at the end of driveways and uneven sidewalks in my neighborhood are the issue, hence the reason I went with these.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Welcome. That is a lot of machine. Very nice


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

VER1TAS said:


> After several years of dealing with a second-hand Troy-Bilt Storm 2410, I was able to finally join the Honda family! Picked up a HSS1332ATD brand new in the crate. It's honestly overkill for my area (MD), but I don't care. Figured I would buy myself something nice...


Awesome, enjoy!


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Congratulations! I'm in Maryland too and remember the 30 inch/76 centimeter snow in January of 2016. I'm hoping that we'll have another one of those again.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice! Got a new hss1332 myself a few weeks ago and should have reserved one with all the bells and whistles. Still a great machine but I do miss the key start, double articulated chute and auger protection system. Also bolted on a set of Armor skids and they work well with the 1332. 

Interesting comment about the big Honda being overkill. A 32” wide hydro unit is overkill for the majority. A 28 or 24” is all most will ever need but it sure is fun to get a super capable beast of a blower and let it buck. Enjoy.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Congratulations. Mine is over kill as well, but the big one will hit one of these days.


----------



## VER1TAS (Jan 29, 2016)

Darkwoods said:


> Nice! Got a new hss1332 myself a few weeks ago and should have reserved one with all the bells and whistles. Still a great machine but I do miss the key start, double articulated chute and auger protection system. Also bolted on a set of Armor skids and they work well with the 1332.
> 
> Interesting comment about the big Honda being overkill. A 32” wide hydro unit is overkill for the majority. A 28 or 24” is all most will ever need but it sure is fun to get a super capable beast of a blower and let it buck. Enjoy.


This past storm that we had the blower I was using "told me" it was done. My wife saw this and was the main reason I was able to get this. Our court is one of the last to get plowed, so this beast is going to take care of the whole street. I'm talking all sidewalks, driveways, and street.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice quality rig. Good luck with it…..


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

VER1TAS said:


> This past storm that we had the blower I was using "told me" it was done. My wife saw this and was the main reason I was able to get this. Our court is one of the last to get plowed, so this beast is going to take care of the whole street. I'm talking all sidewalks, driveways, and street.


Good stuff. Our place in town is on a corner intersection, and the plow gets us in three places big time. The 1332 slays those EOD piles


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

VER1TAS said:


> Figured I would buy myself something nice...


You were fortunate to get a unit that has the fuel tank gauge. Serial number below SAFA-2166645?


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

VER1TAS said:


> Our court is one of the last to get plowed, so this beast is going to take care of the whole street. I'm talking all sidewalks, driveways, and street.


Our cul-de-sac doesn't get plowed buy the City nor will they touch the street (cars up and down both sides, they don't want the liability, but we still pay taxes) The 2 day storm last year prevented me from getting home from work 2 nights, no trash pickup, 4 weeks, no mail 2+ weeks. Got rid of the paddle blower and did the cul-de-sac with my new blower. Retirement forced budget cut. Neighbors came out with gas $$, tips etc. Politely refused. One neighbor filled my 5gal gas can w/non-ethanol. 

Best of luck with the new Honda, they are unstoppable.


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> You were fortunate to get a unit that has the fuel tank gauge. Serial number below SAFA-2166645?


Looks like it doesn't have the newer modified chute as well.

I have the Armor skids on mine and love them on my gravel drive. 
I added drift cutters as well but not the Honda brand cutters but I did buy the Honda cover for it as it is custom mede for that blower and the tall chute.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Nshusky said:


> Looks like it doesn't have the newer modified chute as well.
> 
> I have the Armor skids on mine and love them on my gravel drive.
> I added drift cutters as well but not the Honda brand cutters but I did buy the Honda cover for it as it is custom mede for that blower and the tall chute.
> ...


What drift cutters did you get? I ordered the Honda specific because there was nothing available locally that I could bolt on.


----------



## Echo 225 (Oct 16, 2021)

tabora said:


> You were fortunate to get a unit that has the fuel tank gauge. Serial number below SAFA-2166645?


I noted that it had the fuel gauge as well. I took delivery of a 1332 earlier this year that did not have that accessory. SAFA 2002160. The gauge would have been nice but not a deal breaker. The unit outperforms my expectations. It turns out that I can clear my drive quicker with the 1332 than I have been able to with either a Kubota BX 25 or a Case/IH 595, and with a lot less mess. Armor skids have worked very good for me as well.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darkwoods said:


> What drift cutters did you get? I ordered the Honda specific because there was nothing available locally that I could bolt on.


The Husqvarna ones work well.








Husqvarna OEM Two-Stage Snow Blower Drift Cutter Kit 532183614 - Pantano Power Equipment


Husqvarna OEM Two-Stage Snow Blower Drift Cutter Kit 532183614




www.pantanopowerequipment.com


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> The Husqvarna ones work well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Maybe I could have found one local. There is a Husky dealer here and I didn’t look there. Much cheaper too. Good find.


----------



## Woodworker40 (12 mo ago)

vmax29 said:


> An equally nice snow shovel to help with the stairs? 😳😂


Good answer!


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

VER1TAS said:


> I'm from Michigan, so this was always something that I wanted. Was the only chance I had (Wife Approval) to get one.


Can take the person out of Michigan, but not the Michigan out of the person.


----------



## captainrob1 (Dec 16, 2018)

VER1TAS said:


> After several years of dealing with a second-hand Troy-Bilt Storm 2410, I was able to finally join the Honda family! Picked up a HSS1332ATD brand new in the crate. It's honestly overkill for my area (MD), but I don't care. Figured I would buy myself something nice...


Sweet….looks gorgeous…..does it have one of the GX Engines like my Generator/Log Splitter and Pressure Washer? Thanks for the photos…


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

captainrob1 said:


> does it have one of the GX Engines


Yes, the HSS1332AATD has a GX390.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

It's a beaut, Clark, its a beaut!


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

AclockworkBlue said:


> It's a beaut, Clark, its a beaut!


Congrats. It will feel great when you take it out in that first big storm!


----------



## VER1TAS (Jan 29, 2016)

tabora said:


> You were fortunate to get a unit that has the fuel tank gauge. Serial number below SAFA-2166645?


Yes, in the 100001 range


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

VER1TAS said:


> Yes, in the 100001 range


I see the box says 1005309; yikes, where has that one been hiding? Mine is 1004819 and I bought it in February 2017. Yours is fairly early production and there are some service bulletins for that one...


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/attachments/service-bulletin-30-png.172649/




https://www.snowblowerforum.com/attachments/service-bulletin-31-clogging-pdf.172650/


----------



## VER1TAS (Jan 29, 2016)

tabora said:


> I see the box says 1005309; yikes, where has that one been hiding? Mine is 1004819 and I bought it in February 2017. Yours is fairly early production and there are some service bulletins for that one...
> 
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/attachments/service-bulletin-30-png.172649/
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the bulletins. I got this one from someone who bought three off of a dealer who was shutting their doors. I knew this was NOS going in but since it's a Honda, I wasn't concerned.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

VER1TAS said:


> someone who bought three off of a dealer who was shutting their doors


Was that event more than 3 years ago? The 3-year warranty clock started running then.


----------

